# FID Card Replacement



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

Alright, found this forum through a link and thought I'd try asking a question i needed to find an answer for.

My father and I went through the process of getting our FID cards about a year ago. I got my FId as I'm only 17, and he got a class A LTC. A couple weeks ago, my wallet containing my FID card was stolen. My question was, what is the best/easiest way to go about replacing it. Time isn't a huge issue, as I don't own any Firearms (I plan to wait untill after I turn 18, and can legally purchase without jumping through quite as many hoops) but cost is a issue, as I will be entering the broke college student community in the fall. 

Any help I could get would be appreciated, thanks


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Just contact your issuing authority, they will replace it for you for free.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks, that makes things easy


----------

